# Mounts look so good wife put them in the bedroom



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Brought these home Saturday. Built a 550 sq ft trophy room for mounts even has a bird wall. But the wife took a liking to these and said” they should go in the bedroom “. Whom I to disagree with her!


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

Look awesome


----------

